# ps3 eye on gentoo

## machinelou

Has anyone gotten this webcam to work? I purchased two for a computer vision project after reading people were successfully using it with ubuntu. Unfortunately, I can't get it to work. I downloaded, compiled, and installed this driver http://kaswy.free.fr/?q=node/38#ps3 and it appears to load fine but mplayer and other apps crash when I try to actually read from it. One thing I'm not sure is if I should have V4L or V4L2 compiled in the kernel. Currently, I have V4L and couldn't figure out how to turn on V4L2.

here's the output of lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

gspca_ov534            10504  0 

gspca_main             19712  1 gspca_ov534

snd_pcm_oss            34464  0 

snd_mixer_oss          13184  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           2692  0 

snd_seq_oss            26880  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      5888  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                41936  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6028  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           27676  0 

snd_ac97_codec         90784  1 snd_intel8x0

nvidia               4700244  22 

ac97_bus                1536  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                62856  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              18436  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    43684  9 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               5984  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7048  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

i2c_core               19344  1 nvidia

```

Here's the output of dmesg when I plug in the camera:

```
usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

v4l1_compat: module is already loaded

v4l1_compat: module is already loaded

v4l1_compat: module is already loaded

videodev: exports duplicate symbol video_unregister_device (owned by kernel)

videodev: exports duplicate symbol video_unregister_device (owned by kernel)

videodev: exports duplicate symbol video_unregister_device (owned by kernel)

gspca: main v2.5.0 registered

gspca: probing 1415:2000

ov534: sensor is ov7721

ov534: set_videomode set to: 1

videodev: "Þ" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support, see http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/

gspca: probe ok

gspca: probing 1415:2000

gspca: probing 1415:2000

usbcore: registered new interface driver ov534

ov534: registered

```

When I try to read from /dev/video, this output appears in dmesg:

```

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 00000700

IP: [<c04541b8>] mutex_lock_interruptible+0x7/0x19

*pde = 00000000 

Oops: 0002 [#1] PREEMPT 

Modules linked in: gspca_ov534 gspca_main snd_pcm_oss snd_mixer_oss snd_seq_dummy snd_seq_oss snd_seq_midi_event snd_seq snd_seq_device snd_intel8x0 nvidia(P) snd_ac97_codec ac97_bus snd_pcm snd_timer snd soundcore snd_page_alloc i2c_core

Pid: 4796, comm: driver-test Tainted: P          (2.6.27-gentoo-r8 #3)

EIP: 0060:[<c04541b8>] EFLAGS: 00010246 CPU: 0

EIP is at mutex_lock_interruptible+0x7/0x19

EAX: ffffffff EBX: e0ca4df1 ECX: bfef4acc EDX: 00000700

ESI: 00000000 EDI: de1a6400 EBP: 00000700 ESP: de1eff48

 DS: 007b ES: 007b FS: 0000 GS: 0033 SS: 0068

Process driver-test (pid: 4796, ti=de1ee000 task=df97c6c0 task.ti=de1ee000)

Stack: e0ca4e13 dd964600 b7f54490 e0ca4df1 de1a6400 bfef4acc 80685600 c016d70f 

       de16f900 de1a6400 00000003 00000003 de1ee000 c016d7ad c01611e1 00000000 

       00000000 de1a6400 fffffff7 00000003 de1ee000 c016da06 bfef4acc 00000000 

Call Trace:

 [<e0ca4e13>] dev_close+0x22/0xe2 [gspca_main]

 [<e0ca4df1>] dev_close+0x0/0xe2 [gspca_main]

 [<c016d70f>] vfs_ioctl+0x1f/0x6d

 [<c016d7ad>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x50/0x275

 [<c01611e1>] do_sys_open+0xaf/0xc6

 [<c016da06>] sys_ioctl+0x34/0x52

 [<c0102e85>] sysenter_do_call+0x12/0x21

 =======================

Code: 89 e0 25 00 e0 ff ff 83 68 14 01 f6 40 08 08 75 0e c3 8b 42 04 8b 40 08 e8 ca f0 cb ff eb e1 e9 81 f8 ff ff 89 c2 b8 ff ff ff ff <0f> c1 02 83 e8 01 78 03 31 c0 c3 89 d0 e9 ae fe ff ff 57 56 53 

EIP: [<c04541b8>] mutex_lock_interruptible+0x7/0x19 SS:ESP 0068:de1eff48

---[ end trace 8471311c6d4e6a2d ]---

```

Here are some keywords to help others find this thread: ps3eye ps3 eye eyetoy toy ps3eyetoy webcam

----------

## machinelou

Bah, nevermind.. I got it to work. I upgraded to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5, emerged libv4l, and when I run apps, I type

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so mplayer tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0 -fps 120
```

----------

## hardly

This is the top search result on Google when inputting the terms 

```
gentoo playstation eye
```

So I thought I would post some updated info I found about that that helped me. 

Searching in the kernel menuconfig with / for sony or playstation did not happen to find this result. 

```
 .config - Linux/x86_64 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 Kernel Configuration

  ┌────────────────────────────────────── OV534 OV772x USB Camera Driver ───────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_USB_GSPCA_OV534:

  │                                                                                                           

  │ Say Y here if you want support for cameras based on the OV534 chip

  │ and sensor OV772x (e.g. Sony Playstation EYE)  <----YAY

  │   

  │ To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

  │ module will be called gspca_ov534.

  │

  │ Symbol: USB_GSPCA_OV534 [=y]

  │ Type  : tristate

  │ Prompt: OV534 OV772x USB Camera Driver

  │   Defined at drivers/media/video/gspca/Kconfig:126

  │   Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y] && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y] && V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y] && USB [=y] && \

  │ VIDEO_V4L2 [=y] && USB_GSPCA [=y]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y])

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])

  │           -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y])

  │             -> GSPCA based webcams (USB_GSPCA [=y])
```

Hope this helps anyone having similar issues. Gotta love them developers. Many thanks.

----------

## bear24rw

Also, the module name is "gspca_ov534"

----------

